# *Insert random "I'm a newbie" post here*



## JTraven572 (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi, just bought my golds gym weight bench from a friend of mine..gonna try and beef up.

I've never..really worked out before, but thats why I'm here!


----------



## kvyd (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome To IM.  Best place to be


----------



## JTraven572 (Jul 10, 2004)

Ya, I post on many message boards through the internet, and when I asked about info on weight lifting everyone of them sent me here. hehe


----------



## JTraven572 (Jul 10, 2004)

Guess I should post what I plan to do while I'm here eh?

I'm tired of sitting around and barely being able to lift a bag of 60lb dog food, I'm tired of being afraid to jump out of the back of a truck for fear or reinjuring my leg.  I'm just tired of having pretty much no muscle on me anywhere.  I came here, to fix this and make me "not tired" anymore hehe .

With that being said, today is the official start of my working out, I'm gonna work every muscle I can think of today and post what I'm starting off at somewhere.  

Then, I'll sorta post as I go along how much weight increase I do.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2004)

JTraven572 welcome to IM!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2004)

take it slow JT. Do not overdue it, need any help with anything?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2004)

overdo is spelled overdue....hhmmmm...guess thats why we have spellcheck huh?


----------

